# 'Nudja-like sausage



## atomicsmoke (Dec 19, 2015)

It says 'nduja like since I didn't use calabrian peppers.

I made this with belly and Hungarian paprika.

I decided to do four blends: mild non-fermented smoked, mild non-fermented no-smoke, hot fermented smoked, hot fermented no-smoke.

They are at 25% weight loss. I grabbed one fermented/hot no-smoke for a taste.












_20151219_162045.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Dec 19, 2015





The mold spores from my sopressatta like this sausage...but it got too cold/dry for them.














_20151219_162045.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Dec 19, 2015






On some crusty bread












_20151219_162103.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Dec 19, 2015






I will leave the other sticks hanging. Unlike salamis and cured muscle there is only so much water nduja can lose.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 19, 2015)

Looks mighty fine to me....


----------



## disco (Dec 21, 2015)

Wow. Looks good.

Disco


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 21, 2015)

Looks good! What percents lean /fat do you think you used? and hows it taste?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 21, 2015)

DanMcG said:


> Looks good! What percents lean /fat do you think you used? and hows it taste?


It was just belly. You can also use jowl.

Tastes great.


----------



## harleykids (Dec 23, 2015)

Looks great!  Does it spread well on crust bread?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 23, 2015)

Yes.


----------

